# Vacant Regional Rep Position : North West SORTED



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi all,

As we now have a vacancy for a North West Regional Rep for the TTOC, and we are looking for a volunteer who is willing to take this on, and support their local TT members by representing the TTOC in their local area.

The Regional Reps role:

• Representing the TTOC
• A point of contact for members
• Organising monthly or 2-3 monthly local meets around your area
• Posting future meets on the TTOC calendar and also writing short paragraph summaries in the Past futures section of the TTOC to keep the forum looking alive and busy, and some of your write ups will also get used in the absoluTTe magazine
• Helping recruit new members (at meets/events, leaving flyers on TT's , over the internet etc&#8230;.)
• Try to get to know your local Audi dealerships, maybe seek possibility of placing TTOC flyers on TT's sold at Audi
• Pushing forward anything that might benefit the TTOC, such as merchandise sales
• Help any new Reps in the future where possible, you will know a lot more than them at first
• Keep your personal contact details upto date on the TTOC, and post on the TTOC when you are away on business or holiday
• Try to attend if possible, large events such as Audi Driver International and our own annual evenTT

Anybody who is interested, or wanting to know more information should drop me a PM on this forum. Only serious applications please, and i would prefer it if i received PM's about this, rather than posts on this topic.

Thanks very much

Paul / Redscouse
TTOC Rep Sec


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Applications will close for this on Tuesday 29th December at 12pm Noon

Cheers

Paul


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Redscouse said:


> Applications will close for this on Tuesday 15th December at 12pm Noon
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Isn't that a bit drastic Paul :wink: 
With x-mas being just around the corner and everyone being busy, why not wait a bit longer?

After all, the current North Midland Rep took almost 1 year to agree to be a Rep after being asked repeatedly to fill the position due to personal and health issues :roll: 8)


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont think this will take a year to fill Dani. Plus we have had that many complaints about trying to get this resolved, i think we shouldnt have a problem filling the position.

That is of course if some of the NW crew step upto the plate and want to be a Rep???


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Of course it shouldn't take a year Paul. I just thought a dead line this coming Tuesday may not be enough time for a future Rep to decide?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Redscouse said:


> Applications will close for this on Tuesday 15th December at 12pm Noon
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Mate, you are taking the piss with that one. After 6 months of nothing, we now have 5 days to sort it out
Unless of course you are just doing the right thing and appointing our unofficial rep Les


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

As long as Les has said he wants to do it then the sooner it's sorted the better. Is there anyone else interested?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Right ive changed the due-by date, just to keep you happy :roll:

I was going to put a month on it originally but i thought you lot would want it done and dusted before the year is out, ready for January. But hey, its changed now

Paul

PS - no need to swear at me also :!:


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

i vote for les.... so thats it now official LES is the new nw rep 

that was easy enough eh


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Problem is Kammy, although plenty of people have their own opinion, i cannot appoint anyone without them wanting to.

Therefore, thats why i have posted this thread...... want the job....... then drop me a PM

Paul


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

yeh ok ill take the job paul :lol:

wont make many meets though but hey


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

So Les are you up for this then sounds like your the man for the job. 

DAZ


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

You mean Les, who rescinded his TTOC membership a few hours back...?

You have to be a member of the club to be a rep.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Nem said:


> You mean Les, who rescinded his TTOC membership a few hours back...?
> 
> You have to be a member of the club to be a rep.


  I must read more posts 

In that case as i had so much fun on the day that Mark organised. 

DAZ 8)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Nem said:


> You mean Les, who rescinded his TTOC membership a few hours back...?
> 
> You have to be a member of the club to be a rep.


Has les still resigned? think he really needs to reconsider and be the rep we all know he can be... if not then we'll have to find someone else... after all this we still can't not have a rep !!! :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I totally agree on both points Tony.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> > Nem wrote:
> > You mean Les, who rescinded his TTOC membership a few hours back...?
> >
> > You have to be a member of the club to be a rep.
> ...


You up 4 it tony ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Lets stop messing about and make Les the rep. I think he would be brilliant and so do most if not all of the north westerners.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Matt B said:


> Lets stop messing about and make Les the rep. I think he would be brilliant and so do most if not all of the north westerners.


Les needs to want to do it, Matt, and put his name foreward for it to happen


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Matt B said:


> Lets stop messing about and make Les the rep. I think he would be brilliant and so do most if not all of the north westerners.


What Dani said, I've spoke to him and told him to put his name down... if not then someone else is gonna have to do it... because after all the fuss we've made we'll look like right plonkers if nobody applies :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Lets stop messing about and make Les the rep. I think he would be brilliant and so do most if not all of the north westerners.
> ...


Why not let all the dust settle for a bit before anyone makes a decission? Surely no one will look like a "plonker" if he thinks things through for a while?

Oh, and weren't you going to come to the curry next Saturday, Tony? We could even discuss the situation there? Muuahhhh :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

A3DFU said:


> Oh, and weren't you going to come to the curry next Saturday, Tony? We could even discuss the situation there? Muuahhhh :wink: :lol: :lol:


i'm waiting and seein with that one danny... may not have a car, the blueflame issues are finally being resolved by a new downpipe for the TT... mines going in for development, (hopefully thursday) and they'll be making a jig for the downpipe from the one they make for mine... that way there should be no more issues (spencer's was a nightmare and mine was in for the replacement on firday but was no point as his was wrong... so they sorted his... but it took longer and couldn't make a jig from it... since it was needed on the car) but fingers crossed i'll be there... but i may be a late addition danny.... (plus spend another £600 while i was at awesome on friday :roll gonna have to wait to afford fitting. :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and weren't you going to come to the curry next Saturday, Tony? We could even discuss the situation there? Muuahhhh :wink: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Good Tony, I shall expect you late :wink:

Don't they say "better late than never" ? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Whats the latest on this now?

I take it none of us NW tt'ers have heard anymore from Les on this subject. I think we all were hoping he would step up to the mantle and take the job, but as he resigned some days ago from the TTOC and we havent heard anything im guessing unfortunately he hasnt had a change of heart.

So as Tony says, we will look like numpties if no one else applies!

So anyone interested (i wouldnt have the time to committ to it with running my business in this recession and having a 3 year old as well!).

Possible candidate's that I can see involve Mattb, Tony, Mark Hogan, Mark Davies or Big Syd?


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I've been in correspondence with Les and no doubt so have others. I'm hopeful that he will be taking the post. If he doesn't then I'd be prepared to do it though I'd have to say I'd not be as well placed to do it justice as Les is. I'm sure he'll pull through for us.


----------



## p7 TTj (Feb 14, 2008)

Fingers crossed Mark.

The last PM's i had off Les, was he wasnt in the mood to change his mind........hopefully he might though.

If not im sure you will make a very good NW rep.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

p7 TTj said:


> Whats the latest on this now?
> 
> I take it none of us NW tt'ers have heard anymore from Les on this subject.


Just give Les a little time. He needs to work through a number of private issues atm 8)


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> plus spend another £600 while i was at awesome on friday


 NO NO NO NO NO just when i thought it was safe...tell me more tony 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> > plus spend another £600 while i was at awesome on friday
> 
> 
> NO NO NO NO NO just when i thought it was safe...tell me more tony 8)


Have to say Awesome are evil people they will be taking another lump or cash off me in the new year :wink: :lol:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> bigsyd said:
> 
> 
> > > plus spend another £600 while i was at awesome on friday
> ...


Aye, i spent £300 there today, and it wasnt even for my car!!!!!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> > plus spend another £600 while i was at awesome on friday
> 
> 
> NO NO NO NO NO just when i thought it was safe...tell me more tony 8)


It's a secret :lol: :wink: :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

:wink: [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

bigsyd said:


> :wink: [smiley=dude.gif]


 i'm assuming your wink and dude, means you've read your pm :roll: :wink: don't get too giddy syd [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=pimp2.gif]


----------

